# What's chewing up my plants?!



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

I've moved several of these around. Haven't mulched yet.

While moving and planting I didn't see any bugs.

Can y'all tell me what's going on and how to treat it?













I checked last night and this morning. I didn't see any bugs on the plants. In the dirt/mulch I saw some ants.

I have some malathion. Should I mix it and spray everything? I have granular and liquid imidacloprid too, if it's better.


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

I especially want to know how to help my nandina if possible.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

The chewing damage looks to me like some sort of caterpillar.
Last year I had a major problem with cabbage loopers in the vegetable garden and discovered.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/garden-safe-bt-worm-caterpillar-killer-concentrate-16-fl-oz
Is a bacteria that only affects caterpillars, not other insects or adult butterflies and moths. There is actually a similar bacteria that targets just mosquito larvae, which I use in my gutters if not draining or other standing water.

I take care not to use the caterpillar killer anywhere near milkweed as to not hurt known good caterpillars. I have only found need for it on my cabbage related veggies or the odd tent work best, but if it is a caterpillar eating your ornamental plants it should help. It smells a little and this is a LOT of product, you can also buy it ready to spray in a Windex type bottle in other brands. The active I ingredient is is "bt" which is initials for the bacteria species. Just make sure to get the caterpillar version not the mosquito version, or heck get both.

I am not nutty about being a tree hugger or anything but I did start to have pollination issues in the garden when the neighbors began using "mosquito squad" so I just take a little extra care to target pests carefully with less risk to beneficial insects. The active ingredient bt lets me do that.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The bottom picture looks like slugs. A quick test is to lay a board on the ground with a small rock under one end to raise it up just enough for a slug to crawl under it. The next morning, flip it over and see if there are slugs attached to its bottom.

If you decide to go after them, look for slug bait made with iron phosphate. If the slugs dont go away, at least the plants get some nutrients.


----------



## TherapyRequired (May 13, 2020)

****o1 said:


> The bottom picture looks like slugs. A quick test is to lay a board on the ground with a small rock under one end to raise it up just enough for a slug to crawl under it. The next morning, flip it over and see if there are slugs attached to its bottom.
> 
> If you decide to go after them, look for slug bait made with iron phosphate. If the slugs dont go away, at least the plants get some nutrients.


I know this is late. But I know I have snails. Seems they can cause the same damage?


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Instead of making an individual thread, does anyone know what is gnawing at my plant?


----------



## NCLawnLady (Jul 2, 2020)

turfnsurf said:


> Instead of making an individual thread, does anyone know what is gnawing at my plant?


Caterpillars or beetles. Japanese beetles are killing my vegetable garden this year 😢


----------

